# P1283 keeps coming on



## busa (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys I have a customer with a code p1283 bank 2 sensor 1 (radiator side upstream) air fuel sensor issue in a 2005 Murano I replaced the sensor twice with two different brands and still get this same code to come back. I have cleared the self learn every time I have made the repair so I know it's not the issue. I have checked the wires at the connector on the harness as I had problems with this before but that's not the case in this one and the readings on live data are very similar between both banks. I am on a loop here and any help or ideas will be appreciated. Thanks for your response in advance. Ricky


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you're still getting the code coming back, here are other possibilities that may cause the code to be set:

- Fuel pressure incorrect
- Faulty Fuel injector(s)
- Intake system vacuum leaks
- Faulty MAF


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Assuming sensor is exact OEM and heater circuit working properly then a lean bias on the sensor leaves:
- Fuel pressure
- Faulty Fuel injector
- Intake air leaks
- Faulty Air Flow Meter

With error code P1283, is the MAF reading normal and what are the fuel trims on both banks at idle and at 2500 RPMs (holding for 30 sec at 2500 to give LT fuel trim time to adjust.) 

Check freeze frame to determine what engine parameters were when error code set.


----------

